# Double TMC Grobeam 1000ND Tile suspension



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Oct 2012)

Hello Guys,

I am posting this to try and see if, when suspended using the TMC AquaRay MMS Suspension Kit, that the height of lighting can be altered easily enough? If not can someone suggest an alternative method?

I ask because I will be making a cabinet shortly from solid oak, and I will be fixing a lighting support to carry these Grobeam Tiles, and would like the option to raise and lower at will. The Lighting support will be constructed of Stainless steel tube of an unknown diameter.

Lighting Setup will be similar to George Farmer's 60cm Shallow Kitchen tank

Thanks for your help in advance chaps


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Oct 2012)

Hey nath, cant you just have it set at the ideal height for spread then dim them if needed?
laters


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Oct 2012)

Hey Iain, 

Yep I could do that, just wondered if the Mms system did adjust easily enough? 

The bar will also be adjustable as It will probably only run 1/2 - 2/3 down the back of the cabinet. So I suppose there's that if nothing else.

I think I was talking more from a maintenance side of things, allowing lights to be lifted to gain easy access.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Oct 2012)

ah ok, in that case no idea lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Oct 2012)

Thanks though mate  think it'll just be a fixed point once put together won't it.

Wonder how to join it to the bar though?is there just a loop on the end? 

Cheers


----------



## Antipofish (10 Oct 2012)

Hi mate.  The wires drop down from whatever you suspend them by, and run down through a lug and out the side. This lug has a spring loaded inner lug which holds the wire in place.  Hold the bottom of the wire and raise lights up and release and the spring holds it in place at the new height.  Press the top of the lug and it releases the spring to lower them again. Jobs a good'un.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Oct 2012)

Im not sure if i completely understand mate? can you post some pics up please?


----------



## danmullan (19 Oct 2012)

Hi Nath,

I've done exactly the same as your proposing.

I have put the two tiles on 1 x 490mm MMS rail, and used the MMS suspension kit. I am also using a rail above the tank that they hang from...

Problem with the TMC suspension kit is you will have to drill into your hanging rail to fix the cable to it at the top, as these kits are meant for the ceiling. I had to drill a 3mm hole though both sides of a square stainless steel tube with a 14v hand drill which as you can probably imagine was not fun. However will be quite easy if you have access to a pillar drill even if you want to use a round tube.

The ''lug'' that holds the wire and screws into the MMS rail, is sort of like a spring clamp. So the wire is locked in place, until you press down on the 'spring' which releases the wire to lower. When you want to raise the lights you just take the weight off the clamp and pull it up the wire. It's much simpler to do than I make it sound. It seems like a perfect system so far, easy to raise/lower and no sign of it gradually sliding down the wire of its own accord.

If you want I can put some pics up but may not be able to till Sunday.

Hope this helps mate   

Dan


----------

